# Pool filter sand HELP!!!



## trickste913 (Aug 20, 2013)

I just got a 75 gallon tank and plan on putting in pool filter sand but do not know what to get. Is there any brand names that anyone knows or what to look for and what to stay away from?

Also does anyone think sand is too much of a hassle or what?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

From what I've read, if it says "pool filter sand" then you should be safe. I think you can get it from a number of different places. I've been thinking of going sand, but I'm not sure yet. Like you mentioned, not sure how much of a hassle it would be. not easy like vacuuming rocks, then you have to stir it occasionally to release any toxic gasses from building up under the sand.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You can get pfs from any pool supply company.


----------



## trickste913 (Aug 20, 2013)

I know where I can get the stuff, I just want to know if anyone can recommend a brand or what to watch out for.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> You can get pfs from any pool supply company.


 :thumb:


----------



## Graffiti (Aug 17, 2013)

just flush/clean any PFS that you purchase and you'll be good. its not a hassle and the fish love it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Most PFS are simply #20 silica sand, the same one used for sand blasting. Usually they are white but may not be. If I had the choice this is the one I would get http://www.redflint.com/pool_filtration_sand.htm. Do notice that the Aquarium Sand is the same product. I like the colour better than the white PFS usually is.


----------



## TCool774 (Jul 23, 2013)

Leslie's is where I bought my sand. Great, great stuff. DO NOT use play sand from Home Depot!!!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

" filpro" is name on bag i buy. i get 50 lbs for $12 store. there a few dif grades of "filpro" depending on what u want. bag is white with blue "filpro" label


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

Wish I knew about this stuff before I wasted $60 on 2 bags of cichlid sand. My cichlids (African and Central American) do love having sand to sift through all day though. Idk about the kind of sand your looking for, but I can tell you that a little bit gets sucked up each time I clean it so I guess that means that one day I'll have to add a little more.


----------

